# Fine Gael to Axe 30,000 Public Service Jobs



## belview (7 Nov 2010)

Just being listening to Enda Kenny on the RTE News at One.

He says that Fine Gael will eliminate  30,000 public service jobs through a voluntary redundancy scheme at a cost of 1 Billion euro.

Yet the HSE believe that it will cost them 400 million to eliminate 5,000 jobs.

When he was asked if the 1 billion cost included the cost of paying pensions to those who vacated their jobs his reply was no, that he would honour the Croke Park Agreement and did not see in major problem in paying 70%  of salary to some  public service individuals on pension.

God help us if this is what awaits us after the next election.

Is there anyone out there in any political party who is prepared to deal with our financial problems in an adult way as opposed to peddling more of Monty Python type economics


----------



## johnny1234 (7 Nov 2010)

belview said:


> God help us if this is what awaits us after the next election.



These idiots will do and say anything to try and get into power. Frankly I do not think that Enda has a clue and he is portraying as somebody that knows it all. I just wish that they would cease having their supporters call every phone in to make a point.


----------



## Towger (7 Nov 2010)

Well it is an improvement, he was talking about no cutbacks and tax rises on the radio not even a couple of months ago. I never heard so much rubbish. At this stage much as I dont like them I'll end up voting FF, as the others done seem to have a clue. Labour want to borrow another 20bn and give it to people to spend!!!!


----------



## Sunny (8 Nov 2010)

Awful interview by Kenny. My God, we must have the worst collection of political party leaders of any country in the western world.


----------



## jpd (8 Nov 2010)

So why do we keep voting for them?

We must be the most stupid electors in the western world - well, almost - bar the US


----------



## Complainer (8 Nov 2010)

1234 said:


> It's a new political system that we need,


Such as?


----------



## ontour (9 Nov 2010)

Enda says that the 30,000 include the 5,000 going from the HSE at a cost of €400m.  That would leave €600m of his overall €1bn to remove the other 25,000 positions.  So the current government must be way over paying the HSE because by Enda's costing, he would have done it for €120m


----------



## donee (9 Nov 2010)

in the 80's the joke used to be ' im moving to jeopardy, why? because i heard there's loads of jobs in jeopardy!
Anyone know where i'd get that bus today?


----------



## Complainer (9 Nov 2010)

1234 said:


> Abolish party politics for a start. I think the current system whereby party members have to tow the line and vote alone party lines even though they may have a different view is flawed.


Interesting idea. I think they do this in the US. I've seen the negative adverts rattling on about a particular Congressman's voting record, so I guess they don't always vote on party lines. 

I'm not sure that this would bring a whole lot of stability to us in these turbulent times - do you want a general election each year?




1234 said:


> Abolish family politics. The system where the son or daughter takes over the role of their political parent in my opinion is wrong. Same family opinions recycled time and time again. We need some new blood so to speak in Irish politics


You can't bar anyone from participating based on their family connections. They have every right to participate, and be judged on the same basis as everyone else. I'm not sure that this is really down to dynasties - just that those in the family pick up on the buzz. You see the same in GAA clubs and many voluntary organisations too.



1234 said:


> We need a system where TD's are educated in the area that they are responsible. For example the Minister for Finance should be an economist, the Minister for Health should be a Health Professional, the Minister for Education should be a Teacher etc. In short they should know what they're taking about.



I don't know about this. We've had a health professional running the HSE for the past few years, and I'm not sure it got us very far. It would also limit the career options - where do you go after you've done a term as Minister for Health? I think the US do something like this, whereby the President appoints people to cabinet based on their functional skills. It would be interesting to see some research on the effectiveness of this.



1234 said:


> Abolish party politics for a start. I think the current system whereby party members have to tow the line and vote alone party lines even though they may have a different view is flawed.
> 
> Abolish family politics. The system where the son or daughter takes over the role of their political parent in my opinion is wrong. Same family opinions recycled time and time again. We need some new blood so to speak in Irish politics
> 
> We need a system where TD's are educated in the area that they are responsible. For example the Minister for Finance should be an economist, the Minister for Health should be a Health Professional, the Minister for Education should be a Teacher etc. In short they should know what they're taking about.


----------

